# HB Zebra Veil X Blue Silver Standard



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Not terribly exciting pheotype. The fun will start down the road when sib is bred to sib.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

Hmmm, it appears that I have done something wrong. Oh well.


----------

